# Whale water pump



## 124463 (Jun 9, 2009)

One of the 10amp fuses in my Swift Mondial MELTED and an electrical engineer friend isolated the problem to the water pump system. I have been unable to disconnect the pump as the electrical leads cannot be withdrawn with the storage tank in situ. Is it necessary to lower the tank to achieve this? Any help will be appreciated.
Jaggyjim


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry can't help, have you done a MHF search yet, as there is a lot of info on Whale stuff.

Kev.


----------

